# Is My Dog to Old to Start?



## Jordon Hill (Apr 16, 2015)

I have a one year old belgian malinois and I want to know if it is too late to get her involved in mondioring. She is adopted so not sure of her lineage and don't think she came from any kind of working line (she was born in the cayman islands and brought to the US). Also she has no formal bitework other than me playing tug with her using a bitepillow and different tugs. I really want to get her involved in something and I really want to get involved in Mondio. So do you think it is to late to start training her in hopes of getting a mr1 title(at first)?


----------



## jack van strien (Apr 9, 2009)

If your dog is healthy in body and mind she will be fine!Many dogs are started too early imo.
A one year old dog will show you real soon if they can do the work or not.
Just do it!
Important is to find the right people to work with.


----------



## lannie dulin (Sep 4, 2012)

Not too old, but you missed some early imprinting that would have helped. I would give it a go and get out there and make some mistakes. After your 1st dog you'll know what your looking for in your next and you'll make different mistakes, lol. Have fun.


----------



## Sarah Platts (Jan 12, 2010)

also no matter what the age of the dog, it's also good training for the handler.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

unless you have already titled a dog in mondio, get to a respectable club to have her evaluated and find out if they feel she is capable of doing what is required to title.
- just because you want to get a MR1 title doesn't mean she will also 
- then go for it ... or try another sport. there are plenty to choose from, but find one you will both enjoy working at


----------



## Matt Vandart (Nov 28, 2012)

I agree with the above just give it a whirl you have nothing to loose as far as I can see, I'll try my dogs at anything, THEY show ME what they WANT to do


----------



## Zakia Days (Mar 13, 2009)

Hi Mr. Hill. Check your private messages. One year is just fine, but like everyone says the dog should be evaluated (by someone who knows what they are looking at) for the work first. If she has good drives and confidence there shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## rick smith (Dec 31, 2010)

this thread has made me curious....
a few days ago you asked about leads for ring sports ... and got a few

then you ask whether it might be too late to start.
what made you ask ? did somebody say something to you that made you question whether the dog was too old ? did they see your dog ?
- did someone you contacted say it might be too late ?

more importantly, if for some reason some people here DID say it was too late, would you make a decision based on people who had never seen your dog before ?

i'm assuming you already know there is no golden rule about what age you can or should start doing something with your dog. but it has puzzled me why this question came up without any video so someone could actually see it first before they offered advice about your dog

TIA


----------



## Jordon Hill (Apr 16, 2015)

rick smith said:


> this thread has made me curious....
> a few days ago you asked about leads for ring sports ... and got a few
> 
> then you ask whether it might be too late to start.
> ...


Well if you couldn't tell this is all really new to me and I know a lot of working dogs start training from a very young age and I just wanted to know what the experienced people on here thought. And no, noone told me she was too old or anything like that and even if they did that wouldn't stop me. I was just more curious about the age and having no real prior training but, everyone's posts so far has reassured my thoughts.


----------

